# Cool video of GSD drinking water!



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Sorry if this has been recently posted, but saw it on FB and had to share 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=547521192011212


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggie26 (Nov 30, 2013)

That's pretty cool, now I'm thirsty. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hessa (Dec 24, 2013)

Seeing this dogs don't know how to suck do they? Haha They just swallow never realized that. Don't know why, but I find that interesting. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

I had no idea they lapped up the water with the backs of their tongues. Found it fascinating. My FB friends with GSDs invariably posted that explains the lake surrounding the water bowl, lol!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

That just made me smile. What a mess. HA!


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

Yep. Explains why I have to keep one of those dish drainer pads under the water bowl


----------

